# Almond to White???



## Edison (Mar 9, 2011)

What color would you get when breeding Homers:

Almond Cock to Pure White Hen?

Pure White Cock to Almond Hen?

Post some pictures of the offsprings if you have them. I would love to see them. Thanks.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

We can't tell you unless we know the colors hiding underneath the white. All we can say is that you will have 50% almonds with both pairings, and all offspring from both pairings will be carrying recessive white.


----------

